# Rua Reidh Lighthouse



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good evening all,

Today we had a beautiful ride out to the lighthouse at Rua Reidh.










The single track road from Melvaig is very undulating and has a couple of hairpins. It was worth it as the views over to the western isles were beautiful.

Allegedly today was calm :? I would not want to be here on a windy day 8O










Tomorrow we are off to the Corrie Shalloch Gorge and on Thursday we are riding to Applecross, returning over the Pass of The Cattle........................weather permitting :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The single track road from Melvaig is very undulating and has a couple of hairpins


You are lucky that the side of my van moved one of the 3" wide fence rails on one of the hairpins over a narrow bridge when we were on our way back from the lighthouse!! OOps!!

After lunch at Melvaig the run out to the lighthouse seemed to be a good idea - next time we will go in the toad.

Well worth the trip though.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Today we had a beautiful ride out to the lighthouse at Rua Reidh.
> 
> ...


Dean

Can I ask that you stop posting posts like this as its all very depressing as Im stuck at work for the next 2 weeks.

Andy


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Aultymer,

I can probably guess where you came a cropper - come of the bridges did not look fit for purpose, and we thought we would not have fancied driving along there even in a car. Not many passing places are there?

Hope you didn't do too much damage to the 'van.

Bubblehead,

Sorry but we've not posted anything for ages  

Wait until we post from Applecross... :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At the risk of peeing off Bubblehead and others


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love Applecross. Pass o' the cattle is an interesting road. Especially if you go into AP via it.
Great pub in AP (the only one I think). Very good food and great atmosphere.

Enjoy

Oh, and Corrieshalloch's not bad too. Although I preferred it when the parking was free :lol: '


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

another bit from my blog

>part 5b<


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good evening all,
> 
> Today we had a beautiful ride out to the lighthouse at Rua Reidh.


What is it about some people, they have to travel miles down narrow twisting roads just to get a photo of a lighthouse?

I too am cursed by the same affliction, and have made a note of this beautfull lighthouse for future reference.

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/lighthouses


----------

